# My OWB install Job.



## November Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

It seems like it's been a long process getting everything together but I've got everything done except installing the pump and my final connections to the OWB. My OWB is supposed to be delivered today so hopefully he gets here soon. Many thanks to all the members and forum posts as well as guys I work with. I have read alot on this site and have learned much. 

Here are some photos of my install job.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are a couple more of my slab. It is 8 x 12. I poured it right before thanksgiving and had to cover it right away. We were getting snow just about every day. The finish turned out a little rough because of the tarps on it.


----------



## modn (Dec 20, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> It seems like it's been a long process getting everything together but I've got everything done except installing the pump and my final connections to the OWB. My OWB is supposed to be delivered today so hopefully he gets here soon. Many thanks to all the members and forum posts as well as guys I work with. I have read alot on this site and have learned much.
> 
> Here are some photos of my install job.



The only thing I would question is from my experience: I kind of questioned to myself why my installer cut the pex line so close to my basement wall. Since the boiler is running with the 180 degree water it is now expanded to about 1' sticking inside due to expansion. My question is will it happen to yours? Not a critique by all means, just may be bringing something to light instead of a problem for you and twisting the nice copper lines you have plumbed to it.

Then again maybe I should ask the question......is there any way to combat this? 

Nice clean trench! Did you do that with a ditch witch type digger? If not that is super clean!! Nice install!


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

modn said:


> The only thing I would question is from my experience: I kind of questioned to myself why my installer cut the pex line so close to my basement wall. Since the boiler is running with the 180 degree water it is now expanded to about 1' sticking inside due to expansion. My question is will it happen to yours? Not a critique by all means, just may be bringing something to light instead of a problem for you and twisting the nice copper lines you have plumbed to it.
> 
> Then again maybe I should ask the question......is there any way to combat this?
> 
> Nice clean trench! Did you do that with a ditch witch type digger? If not that is super clean!! Nice install!



I left 4 1/2" of pex though the wall. I guess I will find out soon enough if it expands or not. I never did think of that. 

I dug that ditch by hand. It is 2 feet deep. I was going to rent a trencher but I had to first dig up my sprinkler lines and by that time I was on a roll so a digging I went. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work. I have the same concern as modn. That pex is going to get longer. I read somewhere what the rate of expansion in length was but I can't remember. It will be worse as the length of the underground run increases. Some of the instructions with the premade stuff tells you to lay the pipe in a zig zag fashion in the trench. I guess this lets the pex just kind of zig zag on its own even more inside the curragated outer pipe when it needs to.

I thinks its a good idea to make a loop or turn 90 degrees before going rigid. I also think its a good idea to have extra pex inside so you can cut it shorter if there are any problems with leaky fittings. Blah blah blah. Please don't get the impression that I think I know it all. I have just been giving it alot of thought since I am about to do the same thing. I just hope mine looks as good as yours when I am done.

P.S. I can't believe you dug that trench by hand. You must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 20, 2008)

That install looks nice! 

I would put caps over the "boiler drains" where the pex goes into the wall. Just to make sure they did't get turned on.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

The Pex tubing I used was called Dual Pex-Flex made by Logstor. Their was no way I could zig-zag the lines but I know what you are talking about. This pex is 1" but it is not the same diameter as regular pex tubing. I had to buy special brass compression fittings to connect it to copper. I guess if it does expand I can cut some off and go from there. I should of put some unions in there. I did think about that but copper fittings are to expensive. I have around $400 in copper fittings alone and that don't get you much. I will defenatley put some caps on them boiler drains. I don't need 400 gallons of water in my basement.

That trench was not to bad to dig really. We have nothing but sand here.


----------



## Biker Dude (Dec 21, 2008)

How far is the boiler from the house? From the pics it looks like a long way. but it's hard to tell for sure.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 21, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> The Pex tubing I used was called Dual Pex-Flex made by Logstor. Their was no way I could zig-zag the lines but I know what you are talking about. This pex is 1" but it is not the same diameter as regular pex tubing. I had to buy special brass compression fittings to connect it to copper. I guess if it does expand I can cut some off and go from there. I should of put some unions in there. I did think about that but copper fittings are to expensive. I have around $400 in copper fittings alone and that don't get you much. I will defenatley put some caps on them boiler drains. I don't need 400 gallons of water in my basement.
> 
> That trench was not to bad to dig really. We have nothing but sand here.



I didn't realize you had Logstor. It would be nice if you could pull some of the extra Pex tubing that is sticking above the slab back into the house. Probably not possible with the way its constructed though. That way you could make a loop or bend that could just adjust automatically when the pex goes back to its original length when it cools down.

I know what you mean about the fittings. I am using a product by Mr. Pex. It has an aluminum layer so it doesn't expand that much. The fittings are very high. A 1" PEX compression to 1" copper socket adapter is $12.75.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Biker Dude said:


> How far is the boiler from the house? From the pics it looks like a long way. but it's hard to tell for sure.




The boiler will be 110 ft from the house.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

i'mstihlaguy said:


> I didn't realize you had Logstor. It would be nice if you could pull some of the extra Pex tubing that is sticking above the slab back into the house. Probably not possible with the way its constructed though. That way you could make a loop or bend that could just adjust automatically when the pex goes back to its original length when it cools down.
> 
> I know what you mean about the fittings. I am using a product by Mr. Pex. It has an aluminum layer so it doesn't expand that much. The fittings are very high. A 1" PEX compression to 1" copper socket adapter is $12.75.



That logstor stuff was a bear to get in that trench. It wanted to keep rolling up out of the trench. There is no way now to pull extra in. That stuff is so rigid I don't think it bends like the other pex. From the Logstor brouchure it says PEX-FLEX is " self compensating" with respect to expansion and contraction... just uncoil and snake into trench , then backfill. ( what ever that means?)

Anyways those brass compression fittings were $14 something from the dealer and I was supprised that a 1" union at home depot was $16 something. I sure am glad Im not building a house these days.

My boiler did not show up yesterday. Hopefully it will be today.


----------



## abohac (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like you did a great job.


----------



## iCreek (Dec 21, 2008)

Nov Wolf - Nice install, to bad you didn't get the outside stuff done before the cold weather. What OWB are you going with? That cooper work and everything else your doing looks top notch, great work !!!

Those inside temp guages will be handy.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

iCreek said:


> Nov Wolf - Nice install, to bad you didn't get the outside stuff done before the cold weather. What OWB are you going with? That cooper work and everything else your doing looks top notch, great work !!!
> 
> Those inside temp guages will be handy.



Thank you. I am getting a Central Boiler 6048. 

I have 60 acres here and all the free wood I want. I just have to finish cutting it. My next purchase is going to be a Jonsered.

I wished I would of done this years ago but It was a hard sell to my wife.


----------



## abohac (Dec 21, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> Thank you. I am getting a Central Boiler 6048.
> 
> I have 60 acres here and all the free wood I want. I just have to finish cutting it. My next purchase is going to be a Jonsered.
> 
> I wished I would of done this years ago but It was a hard sell to my wife.


Wasn't a hard sell for me at all. We burned wood indoors fro many years. When I built my house my wife made it real clear that there wasn't going to be wood in the house (not even a real fireplace). I then made it real clear to her that we were heating with wood. Kind of an uneasy truce!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 21, 2008)

abohac said:


> Wasn't a hard sell for me at all. We burned wood indoors fro many years. When I built my house my wife made it real clear that there wasn't going to be wood in the house (not even a real fireplace). I then made it real clear to her that we were heating with wood. Kind of an uneasy truce!



kind of like an irresistible force meets an immovable object...


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

abohac said:


> Wasn't a hard sell for me at all. We burned wood indoors fro many years. When I built my house my wife made it real clear that there wasn't going to be wood in the house (not even a real fireplace). I then made it real clear to her that we were heating with wood. Kind of an uneasy truce!



I guess I can always tell her " I told you so". If I would of done this in 2005 like I wanted it would of paid for it self buy now. We use around 1500 gallons of propane a year.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 21, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> That logstor stuff was a bear to get in that trench. It wanted to keep rolling up out of the trench. There is no way now to pull extra in. That stuff is so rigid I don't think it bends like the other pex. From the Logstor brouchure it says PEX-FLEX is " self compensating" with respect to expansion and contraction... just uncoil and snake into trench , then backfill. ( what ever that means?)
> 
> Anyways those brass compression fittings were $14 something from the dealer and I was supprised that a 1" union at home depot was $16 something. I sure am glad Im not building a house these days.
> 
> My boiler did not show up yesterday. Hopefully it will be today.



"Snake into trench" means zig zag from one side of the trench to the other repeatedly. Kinda like a snake. That's what they mean by self compensating. The Pex with just snake even more inside. I think I even read in another post where one guy clamped his lines right where they came in to make sure all of the "compensating" was done outside.

I worked on my lines today but ran out of Solarguard insulation. Looks like its gonna be a few more days before its complete. Man it was cold.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

i'mstihlaguy said:


> "Snake into trench" means zig zag from one side of the trench to the other repeatedly. Kinda like a snake. That's what they mean by self compensating. The Pex with just snake even more inside. I think I even read in another post where one guy clamped his lines right where they came in to make sure all of the "compensating" was done outside.
> 
> I worked on my lines today but ran out of Solarguard insulation. Looks like its gonna be a few more days before its complete. Man it was cold.



You can't zig-zag this stuff. It has foam insulation around both lines and is encased in a 4 1/4 plastic pipe. I talked to the dealer and he said this stuff will not expand that much. If it does I will run a short piece of pex from the tee's to allow for expansion. It's got me a little worried now.

Anyways It will probably be tomorrow or the next day when I get my stove. It just too much like a blizzard out there right now.

Good luck on your install and post some pictures when you are done.


----------



## modn (Dec 21, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> You can't zig-zag this stuff. It has foam insulation around both lines and is encased in a 4 1/4 plastic pipe. I talked to the dealer and he said this stuff will not expand that much. If it does I will run a short piece of pex from the tee's to allow for expansion. It's got me a little worried now.
> 
> Anyways It will probably be tomorrow or the next day when I get my stove. It just too much like a blizzard out there right now.
> 
> Good luck on your install and post some pictures when you are done.



Looking at your pic on where it comes through the wall....maybe you could release it from the bracket holding on to the wall to allow for some movement? My lines are not the foam filled pipe, but it is the wrapped pipe which is loose in the 4" pipe which I think will allow it to move a lot more. I'm at 95' also, so I think you will be less than the 1' expansion I had. I would prepare for the most movement but would guess that the dealer is right on your application expanding a little. Sorry for alarming you, I just don't want that good work you did twisted up is all.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

modn said:


> Looking at your pic on where it comes through the wall....maybe you could release it from the bracket holding on to the wall to allow for some movement? My lines are not the foam filled pipe, but it is the wrapped pipe which is loose in the 4" pipe which I think will allow it to move a lot more. I'm at 95' also, so I think you will be less than the 1' expansion I had. I would prepare for the most movement but would guess that the dealer is right on your application expanding a little. Sorry for alarming you, I just don't want that good work you did twisted up is all.



That sounds like a great idea. I will do that and see what happens. 

Thank You for informing me on this possible problem.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't mean to alarm you either. Just wanted to help. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

i'mstihlaguy said:


> I didn't mean to alarm you either. Just wanted to help. Let us know how it goes.



I really appreciate your observation. I will let you know what happens when I get it up and running.

It is snowing really hard out there today. I doubt I will get anything done around here but plow snow.


----------



## clutch25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Question from a newby...never dealt with an OWB....

Why do you guys put them so far from the house? Keep the mess on the other side of the yard?

If it were me, I would put the thing on the porch! No tudging 100 yards for heat!


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

clutch25 said:


> Question from a newby...never dealt with an OWB....
> 
> Why do you guys put them so far from the house? Keep the mess on the other side of the yard?
> 
> If it were me, I would put the thing on the porch! No tudging 100 yards for heat!



The reason I am putting mine 110 ft from the house is I want the fire and smoke as far away as posssible without to much heat loss. And I try to keep a nice lawn so the farther the better for me. Thats just me though.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 22, 2008)

I took many things into consideration when I located mine 75' away.

1. Prevailing wind direction.
2. Access and wood storage.
3. Aesthetics.

I mostly didn't want smoke blowing toward the house.


----------



## modn (Dec 22, 2008)

I built a 12'x20' addition to my shop and put just the front 6" in through the wall and the rest sticking outside. That way I'm not weather beaten loading it with the wood that is stored in the addition. It just so happens to be 95' away....actual straight line measurement is closer to 75', but I went around my trees in the yard. I don't think I would want it any closer though really as the smoke smells like a house fire the next day after it was put out.


----------



## iCreek (Dec 22, 2008)

We put mine on the side that was easiest to run the PEX into the basement, and the distance, 65', was based on common wind direction for keeping the smoke from bothering us, close to the driveway for wood dumps, and a nice level spot. I can visit the stove from the garage upstairs or the basement and its not a bad walk in the mornings.


----------



## blakey (Dec 22, 2008)

ICreek, I would love to be able to leave wood outside like that and be able to find it again. We are getting killed with snow, any wood I left outside hasn't been seen since the middle of November. I placed my OWB beside my existing shed and I fill the shed either by pitching it off my flat rack wagon or using the tractor and loader to pile it as high as possible. No stacking for me, I just line the inside walls with pallets to not damage the steel siding. I have a fairly long run, likely 200ft to the house - prevailing winds and the location of the existing shed were determining factors. I got the shed loaded up pretty well this winter so it has been a piece of cake loading the owb, no mucking around digging wood out of the snow.


----------



## iCreek (Dec 23, 2008)

blakey said:


> ICreek, I would love to be able to leave wood outside like that and be able to find it again.



Yeah we don't have the snows like we used to in the late 70s and early 80s. When it calls for snow I have a trailer that is loaded below the back deck, hook up my 4 wheeler and drive it to the stove, leaving it there covered. Some day I will build a wood cover shed, wife just is not sure about the look, can't be worse than wood everywhere 

I enjoy seeing pics and hearing stories about the members that are north and the weather, makes me appreciate the milder winters in the mid-west. Be safe.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking install. I haven't noticed much expansion although I have pex running free across my basement w/ plenty of room for movement. I stopped the 4" insulated line at the basement wall and continued w/ the pex about 40' to take up any expansion. Also does well w/ keeping the basement heated since this is the only heat in that area of the house. Keeps it a warm 74 or so. Mine is 130' or so from my house to also minimize smoke and due to location of my barn. Put the boiler next to the barn to hide the woodpile behind the barn under a lean to.


----------



## Mister Twister (Dec 23, 2008)

That is a beautiful job. I used the Thermopex from CB and I did not notice any expansion. It is the same type stuff with the foam filled inside. I am surprised you didn't get thermopex from your CB dealer instead of that other brand. (Probably made at the same place.) The way I came through the cellar wall and put 90 degree elbows and went right into my sidearm I probably would not notice any expansion anyway. I don't think there are 2 installs that are the same and we all face different challenges. That foam encapsulated PEX makes for a serious wrestling match that is the same on all installs ! ! ! Good luck with the rest of the install I finished mine in October and we love our unit so far. I fill it with wood daily and empty ash monthly then chuckle when the gas trucks go by.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 23, 2008)

My stove finally arrived this afternoon. It turned out to a bigger job setting it on the pad than what I expected. I had 3 rows of wood stacked in front of my pad and that was in the way. He had to back in at an angle and then let the stove down. We then had to use a couple come-a-longs ( one on his truck and another one to a pine tree) to get it in place properly. Thank goodness it worked out ok and nothing was damaged. I will get the pump and power installed tomorrow and it will be ready to fire. I will wait untill this weekend to fire it up because we are heading downstate Christmas Day.


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 23, 2008)

*what no flashlight?*



November Wolf said:


> My stove finally arrived this afternoon. It turned out to a bigger job setting it on the pad than what I expected. I had 3 rows of wood stacked in front of my pad and that was in the way. He had to back in at an angle and then let the stove down. We then had to use a couple come-a-longs ( one on his truck and another one to a pine tree) to get it in place properly. Thank goodness it worked out ok and nothing was damaged. I will get the pump and power installed tomorrow and it will be ready to fire. I will wait untill this weekend to fire it up because we are heading downstate Christmas Day.



Heck I would be out there wiring and plumbing with my wheat light. I would have it filled up and fired by midnight.. But that is just me..


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Mister Twister said:


> That is a beautiful job. I used the Thermopex from CB and I did not notice any expansion. It is the same type stuff with the foam filled inside. I am surprised you didn't get thermopex from your CB dealer instead of that other brand. (Probably made at the same place.) The way I came through the cellar wall and put 90 degree elbows and went right into my sidearm I probably would not notice any expansion anyway. I don't think there are 2 installs that are the same and we all face different challenges. That foam encapsulated PEX makes for a serious wrestling match that is the same on all installs ! ! ! Good luck with the rest of the install I finished mine in October and we love our unit so far. I fill it with wood daily and empty ash monthly then chuckle when the gas trucks go by.




I used the Logstor stuff because that is what my CB sold. I think it may be bigger diameter than Thermopex because standard pex fittings were to small. It was a BIGTIME wrestling match getting that stuff in the ground. Hopefully there will be little expansion.

It will be a great feeling watching the gas truck go by.

Whats pretty funny is I work for a natural gas utility company but we only have propane available in my area.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 23, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> Heck I would be out there wiring and plumbing with my wheat light. I would have it filled up and fired by midnight.. But that is just me..




I would like to but it is not fit for man or beast out there tonight.


----------



## modn (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh come on!!!!! It's got to be killing you!!! I did install mine last Friday in 5 degree and 20mph winds which really sucked!!! Good move, you have more control than I had!!


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hot or cold*



modn said:


> Oh come on!!!!! It's got to be killing you!!! I did install mine last Friday in 5 degree and 20mph winds which really sucked!!! Good move, you have more control than I had!!



Did most of my install this Summer, VERY HOT !!! For some reason we save these things for the extremes. Still, when your hot it's just uncomfortable.... when you're cold it HURTS !!! I love my CB, I put some big old hickory rounds in about an hour ago...will be good untill about 9 AM. It was 6F here this AM
but only going to 22F tonight.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 23, 2008)

modn said:


> Oh come on!!!!! It's got to be killing you!!! I did install mine last Friday in 5 degree and 20mph winds which really sucked!!! Good move, you have more control than I had!!



It is hard for me not to go out there and work on it tonight but I did go out there a few times to just to look at it. My wife thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## A. Stanton (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks good, Wolf. You were lucky to get it in before the big snow hit.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 24, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> It is hard for me not to go out there and work on it tonight but I did go out there a few times to just to look at it. My wife thinks I'm crazy.



Wait till you get er fired up if She thinks your crazy now! :hmm3grin2orange: 

I'm sure you'll find yourself looking at that CB alot for awhile, that'll go away in a couple of years after you get the "curve" down. Set and forget it.. WOOT!

Great looking install!


----------



## modn (Dec 24, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> It is hard for me not to go out there and work on it tonight but I did go out there a few times to just to look at it. My wife thinks I'm crazy.



They just don't understand. My wife keeps asking me "why do you keep looking out at the boiler?" After a week, I just can't quit doing it. It will wear off in time I'm sure.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

I have all the piping and electric done now. Next thing is install the chimney and fire it up. Will this snow ever stop?


----------



## WVwoodsman (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, did you get it fired up yet? As far as looking out at the boiler, it will subside, but you will do it and even more so after you start it up. You will like seeing the smoke coming out of the stack knowing that you are no longer stuffing money into to the utility company's pockets. Self sufficiency is a great feeling.


----------



## blakey (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like a nice unit, I like the hinged access panels. On my CB I have to remove screws to take the covers off, I have popped the 1 amp fuse for the damper solenoid a couple times and of course it is in the nastiest weather. I think the damper actually iced up and froze shut, causing the fuse to blow.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

No I did'nt fire it up yet. I have to make a trip downstate for christmas and will be gone for a few days. I did not want to start it up and then leave it unatended and worry about it. Probably looking at sunday.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice! You'll like that 6048, it's the newer version of the 5648 I have. The only real diff is a few more gallons of water and they made the side cover flare out for more plumbing room. I made a bigger lower cover to make room for the 3 sets of pipe I have coming into mine. Once you get it all tuned in, get yourself a piece of pink insulation to put over your pump and fittings for extra protection!


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I Just got back from my trip and I am going to fire this baby up tomorrow morning. Got any tips for a Maiden voyage?:rockn:


----------



## Mister Twister (Dec 28, 2008)

I used some quick burning pine to get mine going. I sweated alot as the water heated up and almost put my fire out. It is a wonderful feeling as that thing is lighting up for the first time enjoy.


----------



## modn (Dec 28, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> Ok I Just got back from my trip and I am going to fire this baby up tomorrow morning. Got any tips for a Maiden voyage?:rockn:



When you get that puppy burning with kindling make sure when you go to put real wood on it that the flames don't kick out at you when you go to throw it in......Believe me I learned (shorter eyebrow and lashes) as I was used to the top of the firebox above the door on regular stoves where mine is level (or close) to the top. Of course you will be looking at it for a few days. As soon as I saw 145 degrees I turned off my oil heat. You will probably have water coming out as it expands and self levels. Keep us updated.


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 28, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> No I did'nt fire it up yet. I have to make a trip downstate for christmas and will be gone for a few days. I did not want to start it up and then leave it unatended and worry about it. Probably looking at sunday.



Use pallets. They will burn fast to get the water up to temp and make a good coal bed for the real wood.


----------



## Paso One (Dec 29, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> Ok I Just got back from my trip and I am going to fire this baby up tomorrow morning. Got any tips for a Maiden voyage?:rockn:



Well how'd it Go


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 29, 2008)

*I think WOlf*

has had the boiler so long the new has worn off.. LOL Man I do not understand how someone could be so patient.. Not me.. I would have had it lit as sson as the guy was backing it up to the slab.. LOL


----------



## iCreek (Dec 29, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> Ok I Just got back from my trip and I am going to fire this baby up tomorrow morning. Got any tips for a Maiden voyage?:rockn:



Maybe the wolf lost power with the 200,000 Michigan homes that I read about in the paper. I guess Michigan had some major wind and winter storms go through Sunday. Hope all is well for him.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I finally got a chance to get on the computer before I hit the sack. Seems either my wife or kids had my PC tied up most of the day. The weather was pretty nasty here today but the power did'nt go out but it sure is windy. I fired up the OWB around 11am using 2x4's and some cedar siding and then added a few logs. I would say it took around 3 hours to get up to 185'f. It sure did smoke alot at first but the smoke let up after around 6 hours.

I was worried about expansion on my pipes coming into the basement. I measured them before I fired it up and they have expanded only 1/16th. I will check that again tomorrow. I put in 14 logs around 6-8inch and 24 long at 11:30 tonight so we shall see how long they last.

I also added temperature gauges at the stove to monitor the temp difference between the stove and the house.

What I have observed so far when the house is not calling for heat and the stove is at it's set point.

185 supply at the stove and 180 at the house. 110ft.
183 return at the stove and 180 at the house.

It looks like I am losing 5 degrees on the supply but picking up 3 degrees going back to the stove. 

Anyways I have turned off my propane and I am now enjoying free heat. Now I got to get the rest of my wood cut this week while I am off work. :chainsawguy:


----------



## RuralCruiser007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome!!

Thanks for taking the time to document your install. 

As for the return temp of 183, I think it is due to the cooler water mixing with the hotter water in the OWB. If you measure the temp in the line before it hits the unit it will be cooler. With the immersion thermostat you are getting a false reading. To get a more accurate reading, you will have to take the reading several inches before you are at the wood boiler. 

HTH 

Glenn


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job! Enjoy that heat.


----------



## John D (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job on the install,and documentation. I can't beleive how easy you were able to hand dig your trench.It took me 5 hrs to go 65 ft here with a woods 750 backhoe,its so rocky,also had to hand dig 12 ft past my existing oil tanks,which took another 4 hrs. A relative of mine has 2 6048's and loves them,one at his home, and one at his farm. I should have went with one for my house as well.


----------



## Paso One (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks Good Nice and Shiney chimney I hope you plan to keep it polished in your spare time.

I couldn't figure out how the ( what I thought was) blue water spiget in one picture was not in the second picture. Then I figured it out you moved the torch you started the fire with.

Nice bank of trees in the background.


----------



## modn (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow 1/16" that is awesome!!! It is a pretty good feeling to not have the "other" system kick on. Nice job, you deserve to reap the benefits.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

Well everything seems to be woking pretty darn good. I checked the boiler at 11:30 this morning and it still had around 9 logs in it. It was windy last night and in the low 20's and today it was 23 with no wind. I checked it again at 5:30 and it had 5 logs left in it. I loaded 12 more smaller logs and called it good. I am pretty happy that I got 18 hours burn time and it still was going. Im sure it would of went 24. I think I'm going to relax now and drink some Bailey's.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 30, 2008)

*I see you used a "fire stick" to help light it up!*

I see in this picture, you used a "fire stick" to help light it up! Nice job! I want to do this in the near future.

Dan


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

John D said:


> Nice job on the install,and documentation. I can't beleive how easy you were able to hand dig your trench.It took me 5 hrs to go 65 ft here with a woods 750 backhoe,its so rocky,also had to hand dig 12 ft past my existing oil tanks,which took another 4 hrs. A relative of mine has 2 6048's and loves them,one at his home, and one at his farm. I should have went with one for my house as well.



Up here in Northern Michigan we have nothing but sand. It was very easy to do. I did rent a trencher when I put in my sprinkler system but that was a way bigger job. Good luck with your stove. I have been reading on your modifications. Good Job! 



Paso One said:


> Looks Good Nice and Shiney chimney I hope you plan to keep it polished in your spare time.
> 
> I couldn't figure out how the ( what I thought was) blue water spiget in one picture was not in the second picture. Then I figured it out you moved the torch you started the fire with.
> 
> Nice bank of trees in the background.



Is that what people do is shine their chimneys? LOL. I did think about that but what would you use? I already have a little creosote running down.



modn said:


> Wow 1/16" that is awesome!!! It is a pretty good feeling to not have the "other" system kick on. Nice job, you deserve to reap the benefits.



I am very surprised at the 1/16" also but that is where it still is. Yes it is a great feeling to not have the propane boiler burning. While I was outside looking at my house it was strange not seeing any exhaust coming out of the chimney.

Another strange thing today. I just walked out of my pole barn and a Blue Jay was sitting on my OWB chimney. How strange is that? Must be that shiny new stainless.

Thanks for your input and compliments It truly is appreciated.

Have a Happy and Safe New Year.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

manyhobies said:


> I see in this picture, you used a "fire stick" to help light it up! Nice job! I want to do this in the near future.
> 
> Dan




Yeah I still have to keep the old fire stick. LOL. I wished I would of done this years ago. Propane costs were eating me up at around $3000+ a year.


----------



## iCreek (Dec 30, 2008)

That there is one beauty of a stove. Great Job +Rep from me for sure. Is your plan to check it in the mornings, and then in the evenings? Stay warm....


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

iCreek said:


> That there is one beauty of a stove. Great Job +Rep from me for sure. Is your plan to check it in the mornings, and then in the evenings? Stay warm....



Thank You very much. I would like to just check it every evening when I get home from work but I will see how it goes. I am up at 5:30am so I will probably check it then for awhile and if it looks like it can make it then it will be once a day hopefully.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 30, 2008)

*Added wood furnace in basement this winter*

Yeah I added wood furnace in basement this winter. We were going through 1500 gal of propane a winter. I can keep the gas furnace off by using the wood furnace.

I was able to get this used off of Craigslist. Not too bad. It was a gift from my brother. I have the gas furnace drawing off of the wood unit.

Dan


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

manyhobies said:


> Yeah I added wood furnace in basement this winter. We were going through 1500 gal of propane a winter. I can keep the gas furnace off by using the wood furnace.
> 
> Dan




Thats about what I was using. I just turned my boiler's main burner off but kept the pilot light on. I am thinking of getting a spark module for it so it will have no standing pilot.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 30, 2008)

*Standing pilot*



November Wolf said:


> Thats about what I was using. I just turned my boiler's main burner off but kept the pilot light on. I am thinking of getting a spark module for it so it will have no standing pilot.



One advantage of a standing pilot is that it provides a bit of heat to ward off rust and condensation.

Dan


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 31, 2008)

manyhobies said:


> One advantage of a standing pilot is that it provides a bit of heat to ward off rust and condensation.
> 
> Dan



Thats true. Another thing is there is less to go wrong with a standing pilot. I worked on furnaces for years and alot of problems were defective spark modules. I was just thinking of switching to a spark so I was'nt using any propane.


----------



## John D (Dec 31, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> Thats true. Another thing is there is less to go wrong with a standing pilot. I worked on furnaces for years and alot of problems were defective spark modules. I was just thinking of switching to a spark so I was'nt using any propane.



Check your billing ,they may have a minimum use/charge anyway,so you may get billed a certain amount anyway.I think for the cost its probably worth leaving the pilot on,but I certainly understand you wanting to 100% stop the flow of propane,just because you can,and because they have been reaming you for yrs.


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 5, 2009)

I just thought I would share some results after operating my OWB for the first week. It seems like this thing has exceded my expectations which does'nt happen often.

I have the temperature controller set at 185f and damper will open at 175f.
I am loading between 10-15 logs 4"-7" x 24" long all seasoned maple.
I am getting 24hrs burn time with a couple logs still left and water temp maintained at 185f.

The weather for this past week has been in the 20's and lows in the teens. 

My inside boiler seems to running at 175-185f so the 40 plate heat exchanger seems to be transfering heat really well. 

I did not have to install a wrap around pump on my inside boiler. I just turned my low limit aquastat down to around 110f so the propane does'nt come on. 

I still don't know why I have a 5 degree difference between the supply at the OWB and where it comes into the basement wall. I am thinking the gauges are not calibrated right. I did calibrate them before I installed them using a glass of ice water. 

Well that about sums it up. I am real happy about this.

No more high propane bills for me. 

My boys are real proud of their wood pile.


----------



## Mister Twister (Jan 5, 2009)

My 5036 has also exceeded my expectations and that does not happen to me often either. I am convinced this is a good product and hope it lasts 15 yrs. I have a co-worker that has had his for 10 yrs now.


----------



## ShaverFurnace (Jan 13, 2009)

*Photos*



November Wolf said:


> It seems like it's been a long process getting everything together but I've got everything done except installing the pump and my final connections to the OWB. My OWB is supposed to be delivered today so hopefully he gets here soon. Many thanks to all the members and forum posts as well as guys I work with. I have read alot on this site and have learned much.
> 
> Here are some photos of my install job.



Would you mind if I used some of your pictures?

Anyone else, please send any photos for the website or installation manual that we can use.

THANKS!!

Ben


----------



## itn (Jan 13, 2009)

From your pictures it didn't look as though you installed a valve above your pump. I would do so if you haven't when it warms up.


----------



## bruduf (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished my installing my woodmaster 5500 it is about 150ft from my house, the Flexsul-Seal insulated pex expanded about 18 inches into my basement, I used shark-bite fittings and hopefully they will hold. It has been running about a week and we should have done it years ago.


----------



## projectsho89 (Jan 13, 2009)

ShaverFurnace said:


> Would you mind if I used some of your pictures?
> 
> Anyone else, please send any photos for the website or installation manual that we can use.
> 
> ...



Anyone else find it ironic that "_*ShaverFurnace*_" wants to use pictures of a CB install?????


Hmmm.....


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 13, 2009)

ShaverFurnace said:


> Would you mind if I used some of your pictures?
> 
> Anyone else, please send any photos for the website or installation manual that we can use.
> 
> ...



Go right ahead and use any picture you want. I posted them for suggestions and to help others out too.


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 13, 2009)

itn said:


> From your pictures it didn't look as though you installed a valve above your pump. I would do so if you haven't when it warms up.



There is a valve above the pump. I just took the handle off because my gauge was in the way.


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 13, 2009)

bruduf said:


> I just finished my installing my woodmaster 5500 it is about 150ft from my house, the Flexsul-Seal insulated pex expanded about 18 inches into my basement, I used shark-bite fittings and hopefully they will hold. It has been running about a week and we should have done it years ago.




WOW! 18 inches expansion? I was worried about mine at first but It only expanded 1/16th. I think because that pex is surrounded by all the sprayed foam stuff. 

I feel the same way about my OWB. I should of done it years ago.

Happy Burning.


----------



## itn (Jan 14, 2009)

November Wolf said:


> There is a valve above the pump. I just took the handle off because my gauge was in the way.



Good for you.


----------



## odps (Dec 22, 2009)

*galvanized fittings...*

Are those galvanized tee fittings I see?

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84492&d=1229805608

If so... you might want to consider replacing them and any other galvanized fittings with brass fittings... galvanized is way better than "black iron"... but I would swap em for brass... 

How are you liking the system now that you have some time on it? what kind of burn times are you getting this season?


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

odps said:


> Are those galvanized tee fittings I see?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84492&d=1229805608
> 
> ...



Yes those are galvanized tee's. Do you suspect I will have a problem with them? I noticed the stove has black pipe fittings' on it. 

I have had my Central Boiler for one year now and I absolutley love it. It is one of the best investments I have done. I am getting 24 hour burn times all the time. I load it once a day and thats it. I have my temp controller set at 180 and that seems to be working pretty good. 

I have never had to add water to the system and I do check the ph level every 3 months. It has not changed much. 

There's really not much exciting to tell about this unit. It just sit there and does it job beautifully. I would highly recommend Central Boiler to anyone looking for a OWB. 

My next project on my list is to build a wood shed. Right now my wood is covered in snow.

Anthony


----------



## odps (Dec 22, 2009)

November Wolf said:


> Yes those are galvanized tee's. Do you suspect I will have a problem with them? I noticed the stove has black pipe fittings' on it.
> 
> My next project on my list is to build a wood shed. Right now my wood is covered in snow.
> 
> Anthony



I had ONE galvanized in my install... later a plumber friend was over when I was adding my dhw hx to the system... he seen the galvanized fitting and suggested I replace it with brass like all the other fittings in my system... he said it could take a couple of years before it would start "pitting" on the inside, but it would eventually happen... I just took his advice and swapped it out... I could just see that stuff running through the system and settling in and clogging up my hx on the dhw... probably not that big of a deal if your getting a complete water analysis done on a yearly basis..

Ahhh, woodshed.... here are a couple of pics of mine


----------



## odps (Dec 22, 2009)

November Wolf said:


> There's really not much exciting to tell about this unit. It just sit there and does it job beautifully. I would highly recommend Central Boiler to anyone looking for a OWB.
> Anthony



When thats the end result... You know you have a good and properly sized unit and most likely a well insulated structure being heated... Anyone getting 24 hour burn times in cold temps has a well designed and well thought out system...

If its not too cold, I can get 24 hour+ burn times... but when the temps dip, my burn times do too.... But its mostly because my home is 100+ years old and hard to insulate... but we are still working on it... We moved into the vacant "my old home place" in '92, and continue to do updates... adding the OWB is the best improvement we've made so far...


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

odps said:


> I had ONE galvanized in my install... later a plumber friend was over when I was adding my dhw hx to the system... he seen the galvanized fitting and suggested I replace it with brass like all the other fittings in my system... he said it could take a couple of years before it would start "pitting" on the inside, but it would eventually happen... I just took his advice and swapped it out... I could just see that stuff running through the system and settling in and clogging up my hx on the dhw... probably not that big of a deal if your getting a complete water analysis done on a yearly basis..
> 
> Ahhh, woodshed.... here are a couple of pics of mine



Well I guess I am going to keep an eye on that now. If ever I change the water someday that might be a good time to do that. Nice wood shed. Looks like you got her stacked pretty full. Hopefully next year I can do that.



odps said:


> When thats the end result... You know you have a good and properly sized unit and most likely a well insulated structure being heated... Anyone getting 24 hour burn times in cold temps has a well designed and well thought out system...
> 
> If its not too cold, I can get 24 hour+ burn times... but when the temps dip, my burn times do too.... But its mostly because my home is 100+ years old and hard to insulate... but we are still working on it... We moved into the vacant "my old home place" in '92, and continue to do updates... adding the OWB is the best improvement we've made so far...



I think the reason I get the long burn times is because the 6048 holds almost 400 gallons of water. Also my house is only 15 years old and it is sealed really tight. One day I will heat my Pole Barn and I'm sure I will have to load it twice then. 

It's funny, I was going through old papers in the closet tonight and found a propane bill from 1999. It was .59 a gallon back then. I did not like paying it back then and I am *REALLY* glad I do not have to pay for it today.

Have a Merry Christmas!

Anthony


----------

